# advise



## silk (Apr 8, 2007)

I have been married for 7 years to a man who has alway treated me wonderfully but there certainly have been problems in our marriage. My husbands has always has a low sex drive but it has progressively gotten worse. On the other hand my sex drive is extremely high but I have really worked on trying to cope with self masturbation. I have suggested we watch each other masturbate, suggested we watch adult movies, suggested he see a doctor to determine if there may abe a medical problem, and finally suggested marriage counselling. He has always refused saying there is nothing wrong with him or his sex drive. I then asked if it was just me he did not have a sex drive for and he adamently and firmly stated that he finds me attractive and enjoys sex with me when it happens. We go months without sex - currently it has been 9 months and 4 days (yes I am counting). I am truly frustrated!! 
I have reached the conclusion that my marriage is in serious trouble for several reason and I need to voice my opinions and want to ask if anyone reading this can lend an ear and perhaps tell me honestly if I am off base. I know you are not therapist but would like your opinions. 
Both my husband and myself share a computer. I often use the "favorite places pallet" on my computer to navigate to places that I often frequent or sometimes use my "history pallet" On several occasions I have found places I don't go to such as live sex chat areas, generic sex photo rooms etc. I also sometimes wake up in the middle of the nite and find my husband on the computer - recently I walked into our office to find him looking at an adult video on the computer. He of course denied he intentially was looking at it - it just jumped up onto his computer when he clicked a link sent to him in email form and he was not sure what it was or where it came from until he opened it. I am typing this trying not to be biased and just to state the facts so bear with me. This morning I awoke early and decided to sign onto yahoo. I click the yahoo icon and he had forgotton to unclick the sign on automatically box so his yahoo screen just popped up and there was message which I read from a woman saying she was at her sisters but had a laptop so she could lie down talking to him. I woke him up and read him his message. I again confronted him and he became agitated saying that I did not trust him and was accusing him falsely. WHAT DO YOU THINK


----------

